# Eddie Bravo seminar october 18th Walsall



## SteveLangford

Eddie Bravo seminar october 18th.

wolvwerhampton Uni , Walsall campus.

10am-2pm

Â£30

PM me for more details or email me at [email protected]

cheers


----------



## JayC

I'm there.


----------



## SteveLangford

JayC said:


> I'm there.


If your interested then either PM me or email me. Il give you more details.

thanks


----------



## JayC

Okay...anybody else wanna come with me to this? I'm not missing this again for the WORLD


----------



## SteveLangford

TTT for a great seminar thats very cheap!!!!


----------



## rob

100% going


----------



## SteveLangford

Hello all , if anyone is interested in attending the seminar , could you please PM me or email me your details and ill forward you the payment details.

thanks guys.


----------



## SteveLangford

so you going to come then Jay C?


----------



## JayC

Yeah mate for DEFINITE, just don't have Â£30 at this time. I'll be getting paid next week so you think you'll still have tickets then?


----------



## SteveLangford

JayC said:


> Yeah mate for DEFINITE, just don't have Â£30 at this time. I'll be getting paid next week so you think you'll still have tickets then?


yes mate , email me your details and ill reserve your place


----------



## JayC

What details do you need? Sorry hehe


----------



## SteveLangford

full name

contact number

club

but please only book your space if your 100% sure you want to come.


----------



## JayC

Okay, I am 1000000% sure I want to come mate! Details e-mailed


----------



## SteveLangford

JayC said:


> Okay, I am 1000000% sure I want to come mate! Details e-mailed


cheers mate. replied


----------



## SteveLangford

theres some pics of the venue on this thread if you want to take a look guys.

http://cagewarriors.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28438

let me know what you think?

Also how many people do you think you could get on that mat comfortably...be honest?

cheers


----------



## Imy

Would have loved to come, but can't, unfortunately.

Jay will be there for me! =)


----------



## JayC

I think you should maybe get a few more mats and extend that bitch out!


----------



## SteveLangford

JayC said:


> I think you should maybe get a few more mats and extend that bitch out!


so how many do you think?

I reckon 80-90 easily


----------



## JayC

Yeah, "few" is an understatement. I think you'd need to maybe double that space you have there. Or at least have 4 "squares".

How many people shall be at the seminar?


----------



## rob

ill get my cheque out monday mate sorry for the delay, been a little hectic


----------



## SteveLangford

CageRage said:


> ill get my cheque out monday mate sorry for the delay, been a little hectic


no prolem.

remeber to add a note with your name on....

Im getting very confused!! I need a secretary haha


----------



## JayC

Just a question Steve, does it have to be cheque yeah? No problems like, will get it in the post ASAP mate!


----------



## SteveLangford

JayC said:


> Just a question Steve, does it have to be cheque yeah? No problems like, will get it in the post ASAP mate!


yes mate , only because I dont want people to risk losing cash in the post.


----------



## rob

If you have a bank account i can pay the cash into i can do that monday too, quicker....and ill let you know where i did it and what time you can just check...If not then its cool and ill just cheque it. Whatever works matey.


----------



## SteveLangford

CageRage said:


> If you have a bank account i can pay the cash into i can do that monday too, quicker....and ill let you know where i did it and what time you can just check...If not then its cool and ill just cheque it. Whatever works matey.


Do a cheque mate , less complicated haha


----------



## Kunoichi

SteveLangford said:


> yes mate , only because I dont want people to risk losing cash in the post.


A paypal would probably be the easiest way. It's easy, the payment is done in the same moment and both parts get a receipt!

But then I'm not organizing anything, so I can only imagine it'd be easier :happy:


----------



## SteveLangford

Kunoichi said:


> A paypal would probably be the easiest way. It's easy, the payment is done in the same moment and both parts get a receipt!
> 
> But then I'm not organizing anything, so I can only imagine it'd be easier :happy:


the guys get receipts when they pay by cheque....


----------



## marc

get an invoice and reciept with paypal too, just saying probably would have been easier, dont mean to sound like im pissing on your chips or owt


----------



## geblad

Are there any tickets left for the seminar on sat?


----------



## JayC

I doubt it, there's 100 people already mate


----------



## JayC

If it's okay with Steve, I'll be filming some of this tomorrow and taking some snaps!


----------



## SickShaolin

Should be interesting, Eddies a character on the YouTube vids I've seen.


----------



## JayC

Was sick as f**k


----------



## marc

Did you get any vids/pics?


----------



## Kunoichi

Any of you freaks here?


----------



## JayC

In the first one, Im the dude right in the middle sitting on my heels with my next gen t-shirt on!


----------

